# Help needed for TIG torch selection.



## Suzuki4evr (Aug 28, 2020)

I recently did a job for a client and we agreed on a argon tank and regulator as payment so now I need a torch with hose and accessories . I am completely new to TIG welding, because the last time I touched a torch was way back in 1996.....now I feel old. I just starting doing some research about torches and picking the right one is sort of a job on its own. I am not going to bore you with everything I saw and read about,but so far the most common one seems to be the air cooled #17 Flex torch with valve. But I would value the members input on this. I have a 200Amp DC inverter welder. I mostly intend to weld mild steel and maybe sometimes stainless steel. 

Thanks for any input 
Michael


----------



## pontiac428 (Aug 28, 2020)

Which torch you buy will determine your maximum amperage.  Beyond that, you can set up electrodes covering a few sizes, electrode compositions covering multiple materials and processes, and cups and consumables covering a wide heat range and gas flow requirements.   The other part is air vs. water cooled.  I'm not going to push you into a water cooled system, because until the work gets really heavy it doesn't make much difference.  You just need the one that matches your welder.

What I'm saying is a TIG torch is totally modular once it's sized right for the machine (literally small, medium, or large).  So buy one torch and  good assortment of consumables (they come in assortment packs too) and swap out tungsten composition and size for your work and base metal.  Gas lenses or gas cups are selected as the work calls for it (get about 6 sizes in your range).  I have my favorite brands, but what matters most is being able to get parts for your torch locally.  You don't want to wait for international shipping if you buy a torch that is not supported by any welding supply near you.

I know I didn't give you any specifics per your question, but there is no right answer without precise info about what you're doing.  Which torch will have little impact, but which configuration of torch components are what will fine tune your work when welding.


----------



## pontiac428 (Aug 28, 2020)

Oh, how I size and select my TIG torch components is by using a Miller slide rule that I bought about 20 years ago.  I select my material and thickness, and it tells me which components and gas flows to start with.  I think it's easy to use and is pretty accurate most of the time.  There are plenty of books, tables, and charts out there.  Eventually you'll get familiar enough to just know what you'll need, but the lookup method works and is a time saver.


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Aug 28, 2020)

pontiac428 said:


> I know I didn't give you any specifics per your question, but there is no right answer without precise info about what you're doing


This might be so,but you gave me a good informative answer. Thank you Pontiac.


----------



## Liljoebrshooter (Aug 28, 2020)

We use this style torch and hose at work.  I really like this style gas valve,  not the one with a knob.  The ultra flex hose is sweet to.
We run these 40 hours a week and usually get 6 months use before they start to break right at the torch handle.
With normal use for a hobby guy they should last for years.
	

		
			
		

		
	



Joe


----------



## Liljoebrshooter (Aug 28, 2020)

Also on one of our welding stations we run it at 190 amps,   making around 1500 welds roughly 1/2" to 1" long every day.  
Joe


----------



## kb58 (Aug 28, 2020)

If you need to weld anything thicker than 0.063 and/or weld for a while, the air-cooled torch handle will get so hot that you can't hold it. I switched to water-cooled 20 years ago and never looked back, but obviously, you can just put the hot torch down and let it cool. I was building a car chassis, so it's all about what you're doing with it. I find it a bit comical about how the inverter welders are advertised as being easily portable, which they are, but they leave out the bit about them having a huge and short power cable, along with tanks and a chiller much larger than the welder itself, hah. My welder lives in one spot and the cables get pulled to where their needed.


----------



## gr8legs (Aug 28, 2020)

Us stateside guys have our opinions but you really need to see what your local welding supply sells the most of and go that route to be sure you're not stuck with something with no support or consumables.

Water cooled is nice but more expensive and air cooled (gas cooled actually) is plenty for me and easy on my wallet.

Stu


----------



## AGCB97 (Aug 29, 2020)

A 26 series torch will allow you to weld thicker and longer without the expense or bother of water. I would recommend you look at CK Worldwide.
Aaron


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Aug 29, 2020)

Just 


AGCB97 said:


> A 26 series torch will allow you to weld thicker and longer without the expense or bother of water. I would recommend you look at CK Worldwide.
> Aaron


Don't think my inverter will support the amps for the torch. So far I am looking at the 17 series.


----------



## AGCB97 (Aug 29, 2020)

The bigger torch is like having bigger wire in a circuit. It doesn't take more amps but allows more amps to be used and it dissipates heat better.

I also have a 200Amp DC inverter welder , a Alpha Tig 200, and had a hot torch all the time when welding 1/4" steel. Since I got the 26 series I can weld 4 or 5 times longer without burning my hand.

Aaron


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Aug 29, 2020)

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Aug 29, 2020)

Quick question. The bigger the torch,the more gas you use? Or am I making asumtions. Remember newbie here.


----------



## AGCB97 (Aug 30, 2020)

I would think that the amount of gas used would mainly be determined by the size of the cup. So, apples to apples.
Aaron


----------



## Lo-Fi (Aug 30, 2020)

Yep, cup size rather than torch size for gas flow. 
Something to consider apart from size is style. The flex heads I've found to be really handy for getting comfortable grip. Do you have a pedal?


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Aug 30, 2020)

Lo-Fi said:


> Yep, cup size rather than torch size for gas flow.
> Something to consider apart from size is style. The flex heads I've found to be really handy for getting comfortable grip. Do you have a pedal?


Nope no padel. I am thinking about the 17 style flex head.


----------



## AGCB97 (Aug 30, 2020)

Get a decent pedal too. Cheap is no fun!


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Aug 30, 2020)

Do I need a padel or is that optional?


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Aug 30, 2020)

Is the padel used for gas flow?


----------



## NCjeeper (Aug 30, 2020)

As mentioned a air cooled torch gets hot quick. Especially welding aluminum. It takes more amps because it acts as a heat sink and wants to cool your puddle. Nothing wrong with having both air and water cooled torches. I have and use both.


----------



## AGCB97 (Aug 30, 2020)

You never mentioned what brand/model welder you have. Some inverter welders can use a foot pedal to control the amps as you weld. Allows you to start off hotter and then reduce amps as metal heats up without stopping. Once you've used one you'll feel lost and at risk without it.
Aaron


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Aug 30, 2020)

Suzuki4evr said:


> I would value the members input on this. I have a 200Amp DC inverter welder.


It is a Matweld machine


----------



## General Zod (Sep 12, 2020)

I too recommend a 26 series torch because it can _support _more amperage (_not _requires). Gas flow is dependent on the cup size which is determined by the weld procedure necessities. Unless you are welding in super confined areas that a 26 torch won't go into, you'll be happy with it's amperage capabilities. Smaller torches heat up QUICK and in turn deteriorate the power-gas cable if left unchecked.


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Sep 13, 2020)

I want to start by thanking everyone for their advise and input. Sadly me starting tig is not going to happen because the deal I had with client didn't work out. Instead of the job for the argon bottle, he arrived here with a Nitrogen bottle, I mean what the..

So I dropped that whole idea,because getting a argon bottle and the argon itself is very expensive here. I was ticked of with the client for putting me on a wild goose chase but didn't show it and just gave him the invoice for the job. Sorry for wasting everyone's time but at least I learned something.


----------



## General Zod (Sep 13, 2020)

The valve should be the same.  CGA 580.  If it is, and you have a place that does swaps, it should be no problem getting argon (as a purchase)


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Sep 13, 2020)

That is the problem, none of the supplier here want to swap for argon.


----------



## General Zod (Sep 13, 2020)

Don't tell them its a "nitrogen" tank.  The valve should be the same.  The tank is most definitely the same.


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Sep 13, 2020)

Don't know if they will fall for that. I could try. The bottle is still full. I could empty it and give it a go.


----------



## General Zod (Sep 13, 2020)

And remove the sticker that said the contents were nitrogen


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Sep 13, 2020)

I just checked the color codes for argon and nitrogen bottles, and they are different. So this won't work so I will rather leave it at that.


----------



## Jackle1312 (Sep 13, 2020)

Try on of the welding shops around you and see if they will do a exchange


----------



## DavidR8 (Sep 13, 2020)

Suzuki4evr said:


> I just checked the color codes for argon and nitrogen bottles, and they are different. So this won't work so I will rather leave it at that.



I was just at my LWS and asked about colour codes on tanks. 
He said there’s absolutely no standard in North America. They paint their tanks grey with distinguishing colour on the neck ring That corroborates what I read on Welding Web where a similar question was asked. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Sep 13, 2020)

Jackle1312 said:


> Try on of the welding shops around you and see if they will do a exchange


Alrewas tried. None wanted to bite.


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Sep 13, 2020)

Our leading gas suppliers in South Africa, Afrox, also did not want to exchange the nitrogen tank for argon. The name on the tank is Afrox,so basically it is their property.


----------



## TORQUIN (Oct 11, 2020)

For those concerned, I recommend CK Worldwide whole-heartedly. I started out with a BestWelds torch that has vinyl hoses. I was trying to buy a Weld Craft, but they sent me the BestWelds and didn't actually charge me for it. I used it because it was free. The hoses are stiff on a hot day, and much worse as the temperature drops. Trying to move the torch along a bead was so difficult I dipped the tungsten more than I welded. Looked hard at Weld Craft, and wanted one, but they are so expensive. When I found out about CK Worldwide, I checked them out and found that they offered the same torch as Weld Craft, but at about 33% less money. I got the CK torch, in my case a 26, with SuperFlex hoses. I am ecstatic about the torch. The hoses are SO flexible that dipping is practically a thing of the past. Everything else about it is compatible with my old BestWelds, and I'm sure every other 26 torch, so no worries about consumables.
Just my .02.

Chris


----------



## GunsOfNavarone (Oct 12, 2020)

I have the CK Flex Loc, it's nice because you can swap to smaller 2 series head for tight spots and its just nicer to work with. However, the whole flex loc isn't the most comfortable or natural to learn on. I honestly go with a flex head of some sort...CK does make nice stuff but they a decent bit more than middle of the road brands. Can I tell the difference? Yeah, but really just in the weight and flexibilty of the hoses it uses. Again, CK is great for both of the above. Look at a CK super flex....


----------



## DavidR8 (Oct 12, 2020)

I have a CK 17 flex on my machine. Works great and the flex neck is very useful in tight spots. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pontiac428 (Oct 13, 2020)

I figured out that I like the short tailpiece on a non-flexing head.  Good for tight spots too.  Can't remember if I got it in a CK parts kit or a stubby kit, either way it was a cheap upgrade.


----------

